# OMG...What's happening ?!



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Funny isn't it. Only the other week I was vaguely thinking, not for the first time, of posting a thread about how amazing it was to be on such a chilled forum. A forum where no one ever raised their voice, or flamed, or sniped or trolled. Where all was peace and harmony and people acted like jolly good chaps.

Bloody 'ell ... next time i have thoughts like that i'll cross my fingers or touch wood quickly.

Up to a year ago I was a mod on a huge sub-group (25000 members) of Fetlife ). It dealt with areas that could arouse high passions and opinions could be strong and confrontational.

I saw on other sub-groups just how forums could degenerate into a shrieking jungle of abuse.
It was only through a very clearly defined set of rules (agreed and discussed with the members) and vigorous enforcement of those rules that our group became quite a haven of well mannered debate.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

without a lil chaos every now and then we wont have tranquility .

theres a lot of strong personalities on here. easy thing to do is to just not

get involved and eventually, the flames die out. but when you have a lot of

people that just need to get the last word in, then it just drags out.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's always the same people.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, but it went so bad, so quick.

I nearly posted early on in one of the threads I think you're talking about, but discarded my draft as I thought I might be misconstrued. Glad I didn't post in retrospect and reckon there's maybe a couple of members who wish they'd done the same.

Hopefully we'll be back at DEFCON 5 soon enough!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

SlingDaddy said:


> Hopefully we'll be back at DEFCON 5 soon enough!


We will. Such is the nature of internet forums.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

for the first time since joining the forum i have started using the ignore option. because i log on to relax and enjoy reading and talking about the sport i love,but there are people that only seem to enjoy conflict and thrive on upsetting others,if others are not aware of this site feature maybe this will help you select a option to end your stress caused by others ,no one wins in the act of arguing through a keyboard you only lose your reason for logging on, to enjoy the fellowship of the sport i hope this will help to start others on there way back to the way this forum was before atb bigron


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how a person can keep posting over and over with no concern or regard to the fact that this stuff is going to stay posted for ever with people from all over the world reading it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> for the first time since joining the forum i have started using the ignore option. because i log on to relax and enjoy reading and talking about the sport i love,but there are people that only seem to enjoy conflict and thrive on upsetting others,if others are not aware of this site feature maybe this will help you select a option to end your stress caused by others ,no one wins in the act of arguing through a keyboard you only lose your reason for logging on, to enjoy the fellowship of the sport i hope this will help to start others on there way back to the way this forum was before atb bigron


oh the recent arguements are nothing. it used to be way, way, way worse when certain banned members were on here. nothing but f-bombs and jibberish threats . why do you think theres a rebel forum and a crossply mafia . at least now we can just roll our eyes up into our heads and say " not this crap again". this happens every 3 or 4 months, its the nature of the beast. some times it goes peacefully, but at times it can get a bit nasty and over the top. forum strife is cyclical. even disney has its villians, they make the world interesting.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I tried the rebel forum for a while, but there's nowhere near as much activity over there and there's a fair amount of vitriol that gets directed towards some of the members here who I've since come to respect.

IMHO life is too short for that kind of crap, so now SlingDaddy is a SSF exclusive


----------



## Cloudwarrior (May 8, 2013)

A sub group or a group of subs?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

hehehe...subs AND Doms


----------



## Cloudwarrior (May 8, 2013)

Capitalised. Well done


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

old habits die very hard. W/we're still there in spirit! 

(well, i am anyway)


----------

